# 2008 American Strat for $800 OBO???



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Sounds like he's in a hurry...

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Great deal.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ad has been up for eight days which makes me wonder if there are issues with the guitar (ie. authenticity).


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Or it's hot and buyers are getting the heebiebjeebies

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Still up. Most peculiar Mama…


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Maybe it has sold and the guy just hasn't removed the ad?


----------

